# Sponsoring stepchild in Dubai with No objection Letter but no court order



## Floxman (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello 

I'm moving to Dubai for a job with Emirates in September.
I'm married and my wife has a 6 year old son from a previous unmarried relationship.

I'm aware of the procedure and the extra documents required for sponsoring stepchildren. 

WE will obtain the No objection Letter without difficulties from her ex and get it notarised.

However, 

Because they were unmarried and had an "amicable" breakup they never went to court and my wife has never obtained an official document giving her "full custody" 

Here is my query, I'm looking for feedbacks from families who were in a similaire situation ( who had the "NOL" , but no court order ) 

Has it been a problem for anyone ? 
I have been advised by Emirates colleagues the "NOL" was sufficient and the Court order was optional , can anyone confirm this information ? 

Thank you very much for your advises 

Floxman


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

We never had either the first time I sponsored my stepson in dubai, marriage certificate and mother named on the birth certificate worked for us, possibly just lucky though.. after that no issues sponsoring under new visas or renewal. I suspect the NOc will work fine unless they changed the rules again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jad13 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,
I am currently in the same situation and wondering how things turned out for you? Any advice or lessons learned?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much, providing your wife's name is on the birth certificate you're fine.

Have a chat with the captain in the end office at immigration, get there early and have a tea with him.


----------

